# Just received my Pheasant!!



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Not sure why one turned sideways but...turned out really good, biggest pheasant I've shot. Thirty eight bars on the tail. Shot it Christmas eve. My brother in law works with a guy that does some taxidermy work for friends and acquaintances.
Josh

Disclaimer: Just cause it was safe for me doesn't mean its going to be safe for you. Use you own judgment


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Now its in its resting spot
Josh

Disclaimer: Just cause it was safe for me doesn't mean its going to be safe for you. Use you own judgment


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Josh,

That is one trophy Bird! I think you would have won the longest tail feather competition!

I miss Pheasant huntin' sooo much.

O'lame Fred


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome mount.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Nice looking mount !


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

